# Dont bite the hand that feeds you.. Poll



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay, so my Kerosene doesnt bite, but she is very mouthy. Like if you are walking she will grab your hand like shes walking me. Diesel has never been mouthy, he was more "pawy" haha. Has any of your goldens ever been aggressive or actually bit someone? If so, what was the root cause?

If not, how would you react if they did? 

Curious...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine have never been aggressive or mouthy. Jack will take up for any of the others if confronted by a strange dog but never really hurt anyone not even a dog.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau will try to walk me or grab my arm when he gets excited. But not hard, like he doesnt want to let me go from him. I think it is cute but no biting here.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky nipped my then 6 year old girl over a rawhide. It was a very caotic scene afterwards that most likely will remain with him for the rest of his life.

He had an opportunity to bite my then 6 year old son when Lucky was about a year....but chose to "gum" him up and down his arm and the end result is that my son was ashamed and had a slobbery arm. My son had tried to ride Lucky while he was sleeping.......

Biting in aggression and being "mouthy" are two totally different things. Lucky is very mouthy but very obedient and will stop when asked.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes Kerosene had pretty bad food aggression when she was younger. But it usually was toward Diesel and not humans


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Mine is very mouthy, but he's only 8 weeks old!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

No, Quiz has never bitten. If he did, I suppose I'd have to analyze why and work on solving it.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*none Of My Dogs Over 52 Years Of Owning Dogs Has Ever Bitten. Scooter Did Get "snarly" With The 2 Boys Next Door And We Thought Bthey Were Teasing Him Over The Fence---they Were/are Total Brats Now In Teens. But We Found He Had Low Thyroid And After Being On Meds For A Short Time That Snarly Behavior Stopped.*


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Mr & Miss T are NOT food / bones / toy aggressive AT ALL !
I can pull anything out of their mouth !
That's about the only thing I *CAN'T *complain about !


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

The reason I ask is there is a Golden Retriever a couple houses down who seems very aggressive. Im not sure if its towards people or just toward my dogs but Ive never met a retreiver to be so aggressive. They have it fenced in with a boxer who is sooo sweet. Its almost a confusing situation. Ive never met such an aggressive Golden and Ive been raised around them my whole life.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Only puppy shark-bites!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No, never- not humans, but she's dog on dog food aggressive. Easily solved- our dogs eat in crates.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I couldn't check off anything. Neither has ever bitten anyone. Tucker is mouthy if he gets excited and will sometimes (not lately) grab a person by the arm if he wants them to pet him.

Shadow seems like a very aggressive dog if you see him with Bailey (my niece's GR) when he comes to stay here. He growls and gets right in his face and then it is over in the matter of seconds and they are fine with each other for the week or two that Bailey stays.

I would be crushed if they ever bit someone. If it was a bite that legal action wasn't an issue, I'd find a professional to help me out.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike was a mouthy puppy and still loves to mouth our hands if we allow him to, but never has bitten down even lightly. He learned very early on to regulate his bite.

Are you sure the Golden behind the fence is aggressive as opposed to exuberant? Ike sounds like he's on the warpath when another dog or person walks by our property. He just wants company. If dog or person approaches, he goes down on his belly in a submissive playful manner wagging his tale eagerly. I'm sure many people have thought Ike was showing aggression.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Nope. Never from the Tuckawoo! If we're playing he'll open his mouth but thats about as far as it goes.

Even when I give him treats he'll try so hard to barely open his mouth so his teeth don't touch my hand hahaha its odd but he's soooo gentle.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

lovealways_jami said:


> The reason I ask is there is a Golden Retriever a couple houses down who seems very aggressive. Im not sure if its towards people or just toward my dogs but Ive never met a retreiver to be so aggressive. They have it fenced in with a boxer who is sooo sweet. Its almost a confusing situation. Ive never met such an aggressive Golden and Ive been raised around them my whole life.


 
We had an aggressive golden in the neighborhood that used to jump the fence and fiercely guard a corner. It was truely aggressive. Haven't seen it in a while so they may not have it now.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

She / He (?) Is def. some kinda aggressive... It shows its teeth and growls. I mean, maybe I could understand the growling (maybe a sign of play) but not showing the teeth. Thats something "I" usually only see when a dog wants to fight... But like I said maybe its just my dogs, but It has no aggression towards the boxer?


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I said "not aggressive, but mouthy."
If Riley gets _really_ excited, he sometimes forgets himself and will still get mouthy and grab my arm or my hand.
When I do his nails, which is something that he still HATES despite my best efforts to get him over it, he'll get a little snarly, he'll growl and he'll put his teeth on my hand, but he never bites down. It's all show.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Amazing how scary they are LOL! Kerosene thinks Im terrified of her. She will squat down and bark, and sometimes it catches me off guard and I might yell out (I get caught off guard very easily!) and she will play off that. Sometimes she will hide and wait for me. I wonder how dogs laugh, because I bet she does it often


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Sparky is not a biter or mouthy. Jazzy more or less holds your hand with her mouth at meal time or when she is excited.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy only gets mouthy when he is playing. He will try to grab your hands or arm with his mouth. Other than that he is supper gentle.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Caleb doesn't have an aggressive bone is his whole body, but he's super mouthy. He's learned not to bite hard, but he'll grab my hand or arm if he wants to play. If he ever hurts me I just say ouch and end the game. 



lovealways_jami said:


> The reason I ask is there is a Golden Retriever a couple houses down who seems very aggressive. Im not sure if its towards people or just toward my dogs but Ive never met a retreiver to be so aggressive. They have it fenced in with a boxer who is sooo sweet. Its almost a confusing situation. Ive never met such an aggressive Golden and Ive been raised around them my whole life.


There are some dog aggressive goldens out there, just like any other breed. Some are fine with dogs that they live with but will attack any other dog.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My first golden rescue Charlie bit me and bit Ray but it was more because she didn't trust humans took me 2 years to win her trust them she never bit again.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Okay, Mandy accidentally got my finger one time when I was giving her a treat, but she truly didn't mean to!

She loves to play with me and I'll push her away and then she will grab my arm - never hard, just grab it - that's how we play.

She has never bitten intentionally (to my knowledge).


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

There is a definite difference between biting and mouthy/teething.
Also between aggression and biting.

My dogs have never shown any sign of biting. They were somewhat mouthy as puppies but that is very normal in goldens. They are hunting dogs.

Gunner has fear aggression toward strange dogs. He growls and sounds very scary but has never bit another dog.

Both my boys are gentle and loving to all people, especially children. That doesn't mean I would trust them entirely alone with a child. You never know if a child hurt them how they would react. They have always been very tolerant of children but you never know.


----------

